# Can counseling get you depressed?



## strange_bound

Hi, my marriage has been in crisis for quite some time now, but this time I'm pushing for a resolution and my wife is seeing a counselor.

Our problem is quite messed up - we have been married for sex years and never had sex (see here).

The thing is seems like my wife's counseling sessions are quite intense. She can't talk to me about them (the counselor's orders) but she seems very shaken after the two sessions she has done so far. She looks positively depressed and is hard to be around.

Is this normal for counseling? How can I support her during this difficult phase? I know she's fighting to keep our marriage alive.


----------



## In_The_Wind

Hi SB I am sure that it could its not fun looking at your actions or inactions


----------



## strange_bound

How do I help her, then? I almost feel guilty that she's going through this turmoil, because after all she's only doing it because she wants to stay married to me.


----------



## Mavash.

For me my life got worse for a while before it got better when I started counseling. But within 6 months I was much better. I wasn't done with therapy at that point but I was happier.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Any time you are talking about depressing things, you are focusing on them. So yes. I'm working on a suicide study and honestly, I have to limit the amount of time I spend reading the research papers I have stacked up in my reading pile. I might start watching Angry Beavers or comedies on Netflix in between reading sessions. It's a known issue that talking about your problems and discussing negative feelings is going to worsen things. Your sessions should focus like 1/5 on what's not right and 4/5 on things that can go right or are going right, with a plan for making those things work out for you. Otherwise, you're not going to make much progress and you'll wonder why any rx you take don't work.


----------

